# Bow fishing boat with fan motor



## jhmsniper97 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am looking for a bowfishing/flounder boat with fan motor. Doesn't need to be nice just old beat up boat for around 2500$ please let me know if y'all come across one. 
Thanks in advanced


----------

